# downgrading Kindle Fire 7" to previous home screen



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

can you switch New Kindle Fire 7" to previous home screen from before last upgrade

I went to "Manage Devices", but there doesn't seem to be an option to downgrade to previous home screen...


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'll have to get used to the newer home screen without the Carousel...

I've  sent queries to several sources and they all said goto my account "manage content and devices" but there doesn't seem to be an option to downgrade from newer Kindles...

Device: 7"Kindle Fire ($49)...


----------

